# Bunk bed/box spring questions



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My ILs have a beautiful bunk bed that my DH's grandfather made for him when he was a little boy. We want to eventually use it for our DS (who is currently in a toddler bed), and I have a question about what kind of mattress to buy.

Since you don't use box springs with bunk beds, are you supposed to buy a different type of mattress? Isn't the bed hard and un-springy without the box springs? Does this seem to bother any of your kids who use bunk beds or other types of beds (like futons) that don't use box springs?


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

They sell box springs for bunk beds. I think they're called bunk boards...they're only a couple of inches tall.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't know too many people who "need" a boxspring. I've hardly ever had one, and always slept fine, my kids sleep on some really really hard beds without boxsprings, at summer camp the beds were really hard and everybody seemed to sleep. My conclusion is that they're not really necessary.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 







I don't know too many people who "need" a boxspring. I've hardly ever had one, and always slept fine, my kids sleep on some really really hard beds without boxsprings, at summer camp the beds were really hard and everybody seemed to sleep. My conclusion is that they're not really necessary.

Yeah. We haven't used box springs in years. In fact, the kids have never had beds with box springs. We've slept on futons and platform beds (with wooden slats and a mattress on top), and the kids have had bunk beds and loft beds. I prefer a firm mattress. We've never missed boxsprings. It just seems like an unnecessary expense.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf7 (Sep 18, 2009)

We have bunkie boards on our sons bunkbeds.







We bought the bunkie boards at Rooms To Go with their bed and we got their mattresses at Sams.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you -- I had no idea that bunkie boards existed!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 







I don't know too many people who "need" a boxspring. I've hardly ever had one, and always slept fine, my kids sleep on some really really hard beds without boxsprings, at summer camp the beds were really hard and everybody seemed to sleep. My conclusion is that they're not really necessary.

I agree that they're not vital necessities. But I admit, I do want DS's nightly sleeping arrangement to be slightly more comfortable than a summer camp set-up.









I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some bunk-bed-only mattress accessory that I didn't know about. Turns out there was!


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

Box springs are designed to be a foundation for the mattress. To keep the mattress properly supported so it doesn't break down too soon. Putting the mattress on a level, firm, and solid surface is fine too.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We use a regular mattress with plywood underneath for our bottom bunk, and a thin foam mattress from Ikea for the top (because a regular mattress was too thick and put our daughter almost above the rails).

The kids have never complained . . . though they're not terribly picky or sensitive in general. I've never laid on the top for long, but the bottom is comfy enough to me.

ETA: We have a bunkie board on top, too . . . got it from the local mattress store.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

DH bought plywood and screwed it to the bottom of the bed. he didnt trust the slats to support the girls being rough on them. the sleep just fine. they have a nice mattress on top of the board. i have slept on it and i think it is more comfortable than my bed.


----------

